# Milk Bath anyone?



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, dumb me.

My hubby and I on occasion give Bridget a plastic gallon milk jug to play with, and she kind of soccer's it around the house.

Today, unthinkingly, (is that a word?) anyway, I had Bridge with me, and stopped and bought a gallon jug of milk.......
Not thinking I placed it on the floor in the back, and drove on..........:uhoh:

I turned around kind of to check and see if Bridget was lying down, and you guessed it.....SHE WAS ON THE FLOOR, BITING HOLES IN THE MILK JUG!

I stopped and moved the jug like a milk sprinkler, to the front mat, so now I have milk everywhere.....although she cleaned it up pretty good on the back floor...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is not going to smell pretty once the sun heats up you car!

I give milk jugs and soda bottles to mine all the time too. Never thought of what they would do if was full.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

It's mostly on the rubber mats...(glad I didn't change to the carpet mats...)
and just a small amout...like a QUART on the carpet.....

I used some carpet cleaner and lots of water........

pee U this may not be good........:yuck:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I have two words for you: CAR DETAIL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It may not smell good, but it sure is funny to read about.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Man..........I traded in a car because of a milk spill. It was way less then a quart.
OY


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

mooselips said:


> It's mostly on the rubber mats...(glad I didn't change to the carpet mats...)
> and just a small amout...like a QUART on the carpet.....
> 
> I used some carpet cleaner and lots of water........
> ...


Count yourself lucky you're not down here in Florida right now. Between the heat and humidity you'd be dropping that vehicle off at the junk yard!!! :yuck:


----------



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

Too Funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ChopperJustin said:


> Count yourself lucky you're not down here in Florida right now. Between the heat and humidity you'd be dropping that vehicle off at the junk yard!!! :yuck:


No kidding, nothing worse than the smell of soured milk........

It was a funny story though, but do have to say, better you than me, (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the lesson LOL Sorry for your luck but too funny!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sosoprano said:


> I have two words for you: CAR DETAIL


I second that suggestion! 

Would white vinegar neutralize the smell??


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Took Bridget to the river this a.m.
The muddy/stinky smell of Bridge overpowered the milk....hahaha

No, seriously, I must have wiped up the milk pretty good, I used this
carpet cleaner I have, and it doesn't smell at all.

Just smells like dog.


----------

